
The German Far Right Finds Friends Through Facebook (2017) - claudeganon
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-29/the-german-far-right-finds-friends-through-facebook
======
coldtea
Whereas the German left and center -- and every other political party in the
world, for that matter?

~~~
pnako
It reminds me of an old French skit about hunters. The (fake) journalist asks
them: "What's the difference between a good hunter and a bad hunter?" So they
reply: "A bad hunter, for sure, as soon as he hears something, will
immediately fire. You can be certain of that! Whereas a good hunter... Well...
He hears something... Sure, he fires too. But he's a good hunter!"

------
ComradeUlyanov
Doesn't every party do that?

